# Lab pup ear is crooked?



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

just got up this morning to find our 5 month lab pups left ear is crooked, i dunno how to explain it except that it does not look like a mirror image of the right one (as it always has) - she may have been lying on it in her cage, I hope it goes back too normal as it looks "broken" lol ... im a bit worried

photos further down

thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you check inside her ears regularly to make sure there's no waxy build up? Labs can get mucky ears, and if they get an infection this can lead to them holding one differently, giving them that wonky ear look. I suggest you google thornit powder, and get some in as a preventative, you only need to do it a couple of times a week at most, it's a powder that prevents ear canker and one small bottle will last you ages.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

she just been to vets twice last week & week before for something else and vet looked at her ears then and didnt say anything.

my partner had her at the beach for first time yesterday and she said she was digging a lot..wonder if its related?

is it not possible that she just been lying on it? - we were worried about her Vaginitis last time and spent fortunes at vets on A/B's just to find out it was Vaginitis and normal, i'd hate to think we gunna have to rack up more vet bills to be told she just been lying on it lol....

I will have a look in her ear now


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

....continued


I had a look in ears, the one thats funny is spotless all way down, the other one has a tiny little black dot in there right at bottom.

looking on back of ear there is a crease that gives her ears the shape... the funny one is formed from that crease going further (if you get my meaning) and i think she has been sleeping on it for a while and caused it to go funny like that, hopefully it will be back in shape later or tomoz...if not then I suppose we'll have to get the credit card out again...

I will take a photo


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

snadge said:


> just got up this morning to find our 5 month lab pups left ear is crooked, i dunno how to explain it except that it does not look like a mirror image of the right one (as it always has) - she may have been lying on it in her cage, I hope it goes back too normal as it looks "broken" lol ... im a bit worried
> 
> thanks


Sometimes they bash or scratch the ear and walk around with it as you describe for awhile. Hopefully thats all it is and it will right itself.

Just keep a check on it, if you see head shaking, scratching, you notice an odd or unpleasant smell from down the ear. Or on checking it you see debris, dark especially dark brown/black or any odd colour discharge that can mean ear mites or an infection, or something stuk down the ear, in which case obviously he will need to see a vet.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

At that age she could be teething, which can affect the ear set.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

its a bitch

my partner was up with her this morning 8am and said she was OK then... I came in at mid-day and let her out and it was like this.. (photos below) - she has just been on Anti-Biotics for a week come of them 2 days ago.

she is looking up on these pics and so it looks worse


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

*Probably slept funny.*

Any reaction to pain?

Does the ear feel different?

Can you see anything if you place a Mag-Lite type torch behind the ear, looking at the vein pattern and cartilage, compare ears. Look for signs of trauma.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> *Probably slept funny.*
> 
> Any reaction to pain?
> 
> ...


I dont have a torch...will ask neighbour
no reaction to pain/touching it
doesnt feel different..

thanks


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The one on the right does have a different set to the one on the left, if there's no infection or injury, she may just have slightly different ears. I'd just keep an eye on it to make sure there's nothing causing it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Linden_Tree said:


> At that age she could be teething, which can affect the ear set.


Very true forgot all about that Nanuqs were going up and down when she was teething.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

she came out of cage before and it was fine... 5 mins later it was back.. I massaged the ear back into shape and took her out and it was coming and going lol... so it does seem she may have creased it and it just needs time to sort itself out (if she doesnt continue to lie on it)


----------

